
Mise en abyme - prismatic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mise_en_abyme
======
Renaud
Somewhat related, what I could be the closest equivalent -in the realm of
sound- of a mise en abyme:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_tone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_tone)

Both fascinating constructions.

------
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005869)

